# White Point Vacation Club, Nova Scotia



## theo (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone stayed here *since* the fire and subsequent reconstruction of the main lodge? Any first hand input or observations to share?


----------



## PClapham (Dec 16, 2014)

Look at reviews....


----------



## theo (Jan 15, 2015)

PClapham said:


> Look at reviews....



I *did* actually look at the (one and only) brief and superficial "review" of this resort here on TUG. It was not particularlly informative and was from July 2013 which, unless I'm mistaken, may actually have been before the post-fire Main Lodge reconstruction at White Point Vacation Club, although I'm not entirely certain about that.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 15, 2015)

We were there recently in a cabin- but the main lodge was in fine form.

Anita


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

theo said:


> Has anyone stayed here *since* the fire and subsequent reconstruction of the main lodge? Any first hand input or observations to share?



We live in Nova Scotia and stay at White Point Lodge quite frequently (not in a time share, although I am familiar with the cottages they offer). The Lodge has been completely re-built including a new pool, games area and conference centre.  No other part of the property was damaged in the fire and they are operating at full strength.  This is a really nice resort, and the new lodge is modeled on the old one, retaining much of the charm and ambiance that everyone had come to expect.  I highly recommend White Point.


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2015)

Peterh1952 said:


> We live in Nova Scotia and stay at White Point Lodge quite frequently (not in a time share, although I am familiar with the cottages they offer). The Lodge has been completely re-built including a new pool, games area and conference centre.  No other part of the property was damaged in the fire and they are operating at full strength.  This is a really nice resort, and the new lodge is modeled on the old one, retaining much of the charm and ambiance that everyone had come to expect.  I highly recommend White Point.



Thanks for the feedback. I love Nova Scotia, where all of my grandparents and their forebears originated. My folks are first generation to be born in the U.S. 
We tried for years to exchange into White Point, but we no longer belong to RCI at all, so the odds of "exchanging" into the place now are officially zero, I guess.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 31, 2018)

White Point now has virtual tours of the resort on their web site. 

https://www.whitepoint.com/virtual-tour/


----------

